# What size Bike for 5' 8'', 17'' or 19''



## rstampfl (May 28, 2009)

I am just wondering, what size bike is good for me. I'm 5' 8''. I ordered a 17'' but now I think it might be too small. I didn't get to check it out in person, I ordered it online.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Depends on the bike and personal preference. I'm about 5'10" and ride a 17" rockhopper with a 100mm stem. I like a smaller feeling bike on the trails.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

19" would probably be too big...of course you won't know until you try it.


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

Bigger is more stable, smaller is easier to flick. Ride what feels better to you. I would say your choices are small or medium. Is the 19" a large? I'm 5'8" and ride a small right now. 17" is probably fine


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

17" will be fine. i'm the same height and sometimes want a smaller frame. i ride a 17" the 19" would feel huge to me.


----------



## fourtyfell (Sep 29, 2008)

defintely a 17. im around same height as you and 19 would just be too big. good luck


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

i'm 6" and i have a 19 and i feel like its to big for me ... i should have got a 17 i guess i have small feet? never thought that lol... but thats what i get to get my bike online.. 17" should be fine but i would recommend what I didn't do and that is to go and ride it first


----------



## rstampfl (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I was getting scared that I bought the wrong size bike. After hearing the replies i feel much better. I'll stick with the 17'' bike. I haven't had a bike in over 20 years hehe. 

Is there anything else you can recommend? How about a helmet, cargo pants, tools, water bottles, etc...are there any good ones I should look into? I'm a complete noob to biking but I want to start out right.

Bob


----------



## badjuju (Apr 12, 2009)

I was initially reluctant on buying a bike online without test riding at first, but what I did was check the bike geometry sizing chart and compare it to the bike that I have and comfortable with, and get the closest thing (or you can also go to the bike shop and ride the one you want and check the geometry size of the brand and compare it to the one you're planning to buy online). I'm 5'9" and I bought a 17" and it was perfect.


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*size*



Dragos said:


> i'm 6" and i have a 19 and i feel like its to big for me ... i should have got a 17 i guess i have small feet? never thought that lol... but thats what i get to get my bike online.. 17" should be fine but i would recommend what I didn't do and that is to go and ride it first


I'm 5'8 1/2" and ordered a 17 1/2" frame off the internets Got the bike all together and OMG! It's too small! OK.Don't panic.Swapped the 60mm stem for a 90mm.Got a seat post with some setback,a longish saddle moved all the way back.Bingo.Perfect.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

I am 5'8" and like a smaller frame. My last frame was 15.5" and my current is 16". My wife is 5'7" and has an 18" frame which I can ride fine, but I am not as confident as i am on the smaller frame.


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

Stevirey said:


> I'm 5'8 1/2" and ordered a 17 1/2" frame off the internets Got the bike all together and OMG! It's too small! OK.Don't panic.Swapped the 60mm stem for a 90mm.Got a seat post with some setback,a longish saddle moved all the way back.Bingo.Perfect.


thats awesome... but you went from to small to good... is there something i can change from going "ZOMG i think its 2 big" to perfect? ... the reason i'm thinking its 2 big is because when i have the bike between my legs the frame pretty much touches "the boys"  if you know what i mean... never got fitted for a bike but i'm assuming there should be some clearance right?


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

axolotl said:


> Bigger is more stable, smaller is easier to flick. Ride what feels better to you. I would say your choices are small or medium. Is the 19" a large? I'm 5'8" and ride a small right now. 17" is probably fine


In only one way is a bigger bike more stable: wheelbase. A bigger bike will have a slightly longer wheelbase.

However, correct fit is much more important than wheelbase. If there not enough standover height or the bars are too far forward, you will not feel stable.


----------



## jhandy (Oct 23, 2007)

I had a Medium Cannondal rush. I bought a Cannondale Rize online and if I hadn't ridden one first I would have got a medium. I test rode a M rize and it felt to small but the large felt just right. So even with the same manufacturer different models are sized differently.
Moral= Always test ride first!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

The numbers "17" and "19" don't give any information - the effective top tube length is more important in this age of 400mm seat posts. If it comes out "average" for most frames in that range it will probably be around 22.5" in the ETT, which should be in the ballpark and give you room to play with different stems if required.

Other things like an inline or setback seatpost clamp can also make a big difference to fit.

More info on what actual bike it is would be nice, or the geometry of the two frames.


----------



## biker99 (Dec 16, 2008)

You want to be reasonably weary of 'fixing' the problem of a small frame with a layback seatpost. This will mean that your legs aren't in the proper position for pedalling efficiency. It will also make getting your weight back behind the seat tricky.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

biker99 said:


> You want to be reasonably weary of 'fixing' the problem of a small frame with a layback seatpost. This will mean that your legs aren't in the proper position for pedalling efficiency. It will also make getting your weight back behind the seat tricky.


Some makers spec the same frame with either posts depending - I've found an inline post generally puts me too far forward.


----------



## biker99 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sideknob said:


> Some makers spec the same frame with either posts depending - I've found an inline post generally puts me too far forward.


Fair one, my point is that an incline post should really only be used to fix your position relative to the pedals (as in your case) - not purely to lengthen a cramped cockpit - as that can cause other issues


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*size*



Dragos said:


> thats awesome... but you went from to small to good... is there something i can change from going "ZOMG i think its 2 big" to perfect? ... the reason i'm thinking its 2 big is because when i have the bike between my legs the frame pretty much touches "the boys"  if you know what i mean... never got fitted for a bike but i'm assuming there should be some clearance right?


I had an 18" once that with a 100mm fork left no stand over room.When I built it back up mainly for the street I put a 80mm fork on it and got some clearance back.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm a hair shy of 5'9". My bike setups are :

17.5" frame, 23.0" top tube, 85mm stem
and
16.9" frame, 23.1" top tube, 60mm stem

My cockpit might be a bit more compact that most people would consider ideal, but it's what I'm comfortable with.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm 5'8" and have a 16" and an 18" bikes. I like them both (though the 16" is just for commuting). As to answer your question, the first piece of gear you should buy is a good helmet. Bell or Giro are two popular brands, but I'm sure there are others. Tool wise, I'd recommend at least getting a patch kit and some tire levers, as you are more likely to get a flat before anything else goes wrong.


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

im 5'7" and i have an 18" bike and i lean pretty far forward for the handle bars


----------



## nixorz (Apr 23, 2009)

seventeen


----------

